# Found some bottles



## Ababcock85 (Apr 16, 2020)

Just trying to find out what they are and if anyone knows thanks


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow that Dr. Beers is a nice one. Cool find.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 16, 2020)

Never seen that particular mould, but I want to say the P.D. & Co. is Parke Davis, an old pharmaceutical company that is now part of Pfizer.  Beautiful color.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Dr beers...was that a cure for being inebriated?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes suppose to help cure inebriation. Pretty cool I think.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank God i do not drink!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 22, 2022)

Ababcock85 said:


> Just trying to find out what they are and if anyone knows thanks


I know I'm a little late but I did some research on that Beers bottle.  It is quite rare, dates to the 1860s.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's worth around $100!


----------

